# front end upgrades after driveway accident



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

my mom decided to back her chevy suburban into my car last friday and crush the front up pretty good. it crushed my hood, left fender, grille, headlight, headlight mounting panel, and left apron. luckily she missed the radiator and condensor though. so i figured while its getting fixed and the insurance company is paying for it, why not upgrade a little bit. my questions for you guys, are some parts worth it? the parts in question, vis g-tech carbon fiber hood, osir fiberglass v1 fenders, and a front bumper on ebay that looks very similar to the ppi bumpers and takes the same audi a6 grille. is the carbon fiber hood that much lighter? are the v1 fender lighter and do they help keep the engine bay any cooler? does anyone have experience with aftermarket bumpers? how bad does this stuff fit?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

iluvspdtt said:


> my mom decided to back her chevy suburban into my car last friday and crush the front up pretty good. it crushed my hood, left fender, grille, headlight, headlight mounting panel, and left apron. luckily she missed the radiator and condensor though. so i figured while its getting fixed and the insurance company is paying for it, why not upgrade a little bit. my questions for you guys, are some parts worth it? the parts in question, vis g-tech carbon fiber hood, osir fiberglass v1 fenders, and a front bumper on ebay that looks very similar to the ppi bumpers and takes the same audi a6 grille. is the carbon fiber hood that much lighter? are the v1 fender lighter and do they help keep the engine bay any cooler? does anyone have experience with aftermarket bumpers? how bad does this stuff fit?


1. no
2. no
3. no
4. some here do
5. not good.

None of those are "upgrades". :thumbdown::thumbdown: 

Your car, your money, your decision.

cheers.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

In this situation you should try to get a 3.2L bumper. Nothing will fit better, look better, and have more resale value than a 3.2L bumper.

Get the OEM grills for it too and 3 bar grille. Your car is going to look really nice.

The CF hood is of no weight savings and bad fitment- also feels flexible.

The fiberglass OSIR fenders are like 1 lbs. lighter per side if that. You could loose more weight by pooping.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

DougLoBue said:


> You could loose more weight by pooping.


Added to the weight reduction FAQ!


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok, I get it. Keep it all stock. The hood I didn't think would really help. The aluminum hoods are pretty light. And as far as the fenders go, I was really more interested in them for aiding in heat dissipation. I didn't figure the bumper would fit well but I do like that it doesn't look out of place.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> The fiberglass OSIR fenders are like 1 lbs. lighter per side if that. *You could loose more weight by pooping*.


Most inexpensive MK1 TT mod?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

IIRC, the Osir fenders dont actually help dissipate engine bay temps, theyre actually meant to reduce pressure build up in the wheel wells and increase air flow/better cooling for the SMIC. 

I personally like the look of them, functional or not, though its _always_ a plus when theyre functional. 

As far as the rest of that goes... yes, the S-Line front bumper (known as the 3.2l bumper here in the states as it was the only model that came standard/available with s-line bits) is the BEST choice to go with. 

Again, only my opinion, but reason behind it is that it keeps the car OEM, and its really the only other bumper out there that makes the car look more aggressive and stunning at the same time while also keeping the proper shape and lines of the car and not looking like a kid with no taste owns it. 

Those would really be the only "upgrades" I would even consider given the situation. everything else I would keep the same. None of this aftermarket hood and bumpers that make the car seem "cheap"

I also agree with Doug on the 3 bar grille. Any TT that undergoes an S-line body conversion is eye candy to the world! 

But as it was also stated, its your car, its your money. Nothing is more important than having *YOUR* car make *YOU* happy. :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Tempes_TT said:


> IIRC, the Osir fenders dont actually help dissipate engine bay temps, theyre actually meant to reduce pressure build up in the wheel wells and increase air flow/better cooling for the SMIC.


While removing the aliens this past weekend, I was looking around inside the fender liners. Yes, the vented fenders will give the air in that "space" a place to go. This is why I removed the backing behind the lower outer grills (whole grill is covered by this piece on the driver's side, only half the grill on the passenger side), to give more airflow to the airbox intake.


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

See I didn't think this looked that bad. A lot of people also told me that my car black car would not look good with a silver top and yet I get a lot of compliments on it.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

20v master said:


> While removing the aliens this past weekend, I was looking around inside the fender liners. Yes, the vented fenders will give the air in that "space" a place to go. This is why I removed the backing behind the lower outer grills (whole grill is covered by this piece on the driver's side, only half the grill on the passenger side), to give more airflow to the airbox intake.


I did the same thing and removed the opposite panel behind the lower side vent. I have a larger SMIC that can't use the factory shroud. So I had to remove the panel to get good air circulation. The Caractere bumper and grill is my favorite. Not quite as extreme as some front ends out there.

http://www.namotorsports.net/detail.cfm/part_cd/CA37-900


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

iluvspdtt said:


> See I didn't think this looked that bad. A lot of people also told me that my car black car would not look good with a silver top and yet I get a lot of compliments on it.


Every mom with an ugly baby is told how cute their baby is...and we all know it's a lie and ugly babies are ugly regardless of how many times you tell the mom it's not. But go ahead...that ^^^ TT looks awesome. 

cheers.


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry, car was dirty when I took the pic and that decal is no longer on the windshield.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm still not a big fan of the 3.2L bumper. It modernizes the styling of the TT and makes it blend in to all of the new Audis out there with the same looking front end.



I like the look of this front end, minus the little black lip below it. Also, don't mind the ill-conceived color scheme going on. The owner should have stuck with all white:










I really like the all flat look without the useless lines that come on the stock bumper. I also really dig that grille


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> I'm still not a big fan of the 3.2L bumper. It modernizes the styling of the TT and makes it blend in to all of the new Audis out there with the same looking front end.


You are aware that the bumpers pictured above are NOT the 3.2L / S-line bumper right?

Also the white car you linked above is just a shaved OEM bumper with a Seat cupra R lip.

This is the 3.2L bumper with 3bar late model OEM grille:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

That is not the cupra R splitter, but it is similar. Cupra R is tappered at the ends.

http://public.fotki.com/BlueTTop/mods/lcr-splitter/dsc04647a.html

cheers


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> You could loose more weight by pooping.


Thanks for helping with a random outburst of laughter at work!


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> You are aware that the bumpers pictured above are NOT the 3.2L / S-line bumper right?
> 
> Also the white car you linked above is just a shaved OEM bumper with a Seat cupra R lip.
> 
> This is the 3.2L bumper with 3bar late model OEM grille:




My mistake. The 3.2L bumper and 3bar grille look good, but I still like the smooth front of the picture of the white TT. Would look even better if it was a smooth 3.2L bumper 

Thanks for the correction:beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> That is not the cupra R splitter, but it is similar.


Im with Doug. the white TT is just a stock bumper with the cupra lip, or at least its supposed to be. Reason it looks like that is because its a 3D rendering and was modeled out, not an actual picture.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> ...with the cupra lip, *or at least its supposed to be*. Reason it looks like that is because *its a 3D rendering and was modeled out, not an actual picture*.


Ummmm...then what you're saying is that it's not a cupra lip. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Keep everything stock, paint car one color, get hot bitches :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah stay away from the 3.2 bumper. Don't want more people having them!


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

depending on where you live, i have my stock bumper just laying around. it has a reiger lip on it...it will need some body work and paint obviously. but i don't want to ship....I;m in South East PA


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

deepblueT said:


> depending on where you live, i have my stock bumper just laying around. it has a reiger lip on it...it will need some body work and paint obviously. but i don't want to ship....I;m in South East PA


Yeah, I'm a little too far away. I live in northwest Ohio. Your bumper does look good with that lip though.


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

The insurance adjuster looked at it on Tuesday last week and has still not completed his estimate. I'm starting to worry that because they will need to use all new factory parts that my car will get totaled.


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

Found out today that the damage is $5900.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

iluvspdtt said:


> Found out today that the damage is $5900.


 
Ummm- how far did she back into you? Is your rad support cracked or AC condensor dented?

Even 3.2 stuff shouldn't run from the dealer over 2k all said and done.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah unless it was hit hard enough to push both fenders into the doors and ruining every panel.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> Ummm- how far did she back into you? Is your rad support cracked or AC condensor dented?
> 
> Even 3.2 stuff shouldn't run from the dealer over 2k all said and done.


 yes it will. 

Add paint - $1500ish and 2 headlights @ $1200 a piece and there's your amount. 

Having gone through the same thing it adds up really quick.


----------



## A4_For_Baby (Mar 7, 2005)

iluvspdtt said:


> Found out today that the damage is $5900.


 
Wow.. 
I just bought a 2001 225 TT roadster with 70k miles for $6,400. Front bumper ect, are in good shape.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

A4_For_Baby said:


> Wow..
> I just bought a 2001 225 TT roadster with 70k miles for $6,400. Front bumper ect, are in good shape.


 Yea, it's getting to the point where it makes more financial sense to take the money and start anew. 

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn that's a shame. I guess Ben has a point if they are using all new parts from the dealer.


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

Used parts apparently aren't available in my area. It got the left fender, headlight, hood, bumper, grille, license filler plate, core support and some damage on the apron and the hood hit the a pillar. No damage to the radiator or condenser. I was kinda hoping to get a better radiator but oh well. I do body work as a profession and I'm good friends with the guy that owns the shop so he's letting me order my own stuff if I want to save money. I'd fix it and paint it and everything myself but I just had rotator cuff surgery this morning.


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

Does anyone happen to know where I could get a core support? besides the dealership and preferably used.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

you could try shokan maybe. They're expensive but they usually have stock.


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

Alright, I'll contact them. I think I'll also call lkq tomorrow and see if they happen to have anything.


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

What's your opinions on headlights. I'm going to put in two new lights and I'm trying to decide if I should go for a pair of silver s-line headlights or stick with the black ones? The price is less than $200 difference.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

iluvspdtt said:


> What's your opinions on headlights. I'm going to put in two new lights and I'm trying to decide if I should go for a pair of silver s-line headlights or stick with the black ones? The price is less than $200 difference.


You can paint your own for the price of a couple of rattle-cans and a free weekend. 










cheers


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, but insurance is paying and I need new headlights anyway. One got broke but they were both very hazy and I have noticed the light output becoming dim. I found two brand new silver for $1460 shipped.


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

One other question, is there anyway to do away with the headlight washers? Like to keep the fluid from spraying out the hose once they are no longer in the bumper?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

iluvspdtt said:


> One other question, is there anyway to do away with the headlight washers? Like to keep the fluid from spraying out the hose once they are no longer in the bumper?


you can disconnect the hose at the driver side alien and cap it off. then the fluid will only be used to clean the windshield.


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok, I wasn't sure if maybe the pump for one with the headlight washers was different from one without. But that will work.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

iluvspdtt said:


> Ok, I wasn't sure if maybe the pump for one with the headlight washers was different from one without. But that will work.


I just capped mine off with no problems yet. They've been capped for a couple years now.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Or just remove it all. I hate when I accidentally bump the stalk after I've spent 6 hour detailing and spray everything


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> You can paint your own for the price of a couple of rattle-cans and a free weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the other reason i'm not doing it this way is the same reason i'm not fixing the car myself. i had rotator cuff surgery last tuesday. otherwise i would be pulling apart headlights, shaving the reflector and possibly doing the led mod on the drl's.


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

i know this is slightly off topic and if i don't hear much i will start another thread, but i was doing some random searching on ebay and found a set of porsche gt3 knock off seats for $500+$80 shipping per pair. they are fiberglass instead of carbon fiber and not real leather... but i figured for the price i could have them re-upholstered and still be far less than real ones. i emailed the seller and he says they weigh 14lbs each. i know a guy from the yacht club that does upholstery work for cars and boats and he is very resonably priced as it is just his hobby for retirement.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261138256544?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

so what do you guys think?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

provided you can get sliders to fit and that the safety reviews are ok then go for it.


----------

